# (Resuelto) Problema con la nueva imagen de Gentoo

## fellsword

Saludos.

Pues tratando de usar la nueva imagen de gentoo, que es install-amd64-minimal-20130516.iso. No me reconoce nada.

Al principio donde puedes elegir el kernel si reconoce el teclado, pero presiono enter, carga y para elegir el keymap no detecta el teclado, carga y manda.

Please specify another value or: Press Enter for the same, type "Shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

En cambio con el install-amd64-minimal-20130509.iso no me pasa eso, detecta el teclado y listo para instalar gentoo.

No se si sea bug y sea bueno reportarlo aquí.

Pero sería molesto que en las siguientes isos me pase igual.

Saludos.

Edito.

Bueno, parece que es un bug de las nuevas versiones de gentoo, al querer tratar bootear con ellas desde un usb no se logra, pero desde un CD si.

Cuando les pida el keymap y no lo puedan ingresar, esperen a que termine de cargar y luego colocan.

loadkeys la-latin1. En mi caso es la-latin1.

Saludos  :Very Happy: Last edited by fellsword on Tue May 21, 2013 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No se si sea bug y sea bueno reportarlo aquí. 
> 
> Pero sería molesto que en las siguientes isos me pase igual.
> ...

 

El sitio adecuado para reportar bugs es en bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Si tu teclado es USB parece que el problema va por ahí. En este caso ya hay abierto un bug similar:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470878

Lo correcto seria que confirmaras el bug anterior y si consideras que puedes añadir mas datos relevantes al bug los añadieras.

Salu2.

----------

## fellsword

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> No se si sea bug y sea bueno reportarlo aquí. 
> 
> Pero sería molesto que en las siguientes isos me pase igual.
> ...

 

Jejejejeje este bug lo acabo de reportar. = https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470878.

----------

